# Do Not Trust Supermarkets



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Whenever we shop at a supermarket (from Aldi to Waitrose) I always cast an eye over the receipt for anomalies especially on special offers to check the pricing is right ( because if you watch the prices as they are scanned special offer very rarely show on the till display).

Today we did a big shop at Tescos in Aylesbury. We saw the offer of Quorn buy 3 for £5 (now I am diabetes dieting lol) red meat is out. On inspecting the pricing I saw we were charged £8.58 for the 3 items. So once again I had to pay a visit to customer services to receive a refund for the overcharge.

The question is how many people actually check their receipt once paid and how much extra do the supermarkets make on pricing error. I can remember when Tescos used to give you double back if there overcharged, but not anymore....what does that tell you !!!

Dave


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Stay clear of Aldi's frozen veg too. :-D

https://www.theguardian.com/uk-news...nds-half-a-rat-in-packet-of-frozen-vegetables

Terry


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

If it is from Belgium !


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

DJMotorhomer said:


> Whenever we shop at a supermarket (from Aldi to Waitrose) I always cast an eye over the receipt for anomalies especially on special offers to check the pricing is right ( because if you watch the prices as they are scanned special offer very rarely show on the till display).
> 
> Today we did a big shop at Tescos in Aylesbury. We saw the offer of Quorn buy 3 for £5 (now I am diabetes dieting lol) red meat is out. On inspecting the pricing I saw we were charged £8.58 for the 3 items. So once again I had to pay a visit to customer services to receive a refund for the overcharge.
> 
> ...


That is why we use the scan-as-you-shop system in Tesco so that we can see the scanned price on every item. We often find discrepancies between the price displayed & the price scanned.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

DJMotorhomer said:


> .....................
> Today we did a big shop at Tescos in Aylesbury. We saw the offer of Quorn buy 3 for £5 (now I am diabetes dieting lol) red meat is out. On inspecting the pricing I saw we were charged £8.58 for the 3 items. So once again I had to pay a visit to customer services to receive a refund for the overcharge.
> 
> The question is how many people actually check their receipt once paid and how much extra do the supermarkets make on pricing error. I can remember when Tescos used to give you double back if there overcharged, but not anymore....what does that tell you !!!
> ...


I almost never check my till receipt, but try to watch it going through the conveyor. I place multibuys together but have noticed that they can get split up by the operator. Thanks for this and I'll be more careful in future.

Store managers report directly to a Regional Director, who they are generally frightened of. What you have found is sloppy work by staff trained to constantly check ALL prices, and who are therefore making the store illegal.

.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We tot it up as we go round, thought everyone did, and yes at almost every shop there is a wrong price.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

As a slight aside (sorry DJM) I used to think that things got cheaper as you bought an items larger pack size. 

In Tesco, I have to check the price per kilo (or whatever) as all to often large packs can be more expensive, even when advertised as a red star buy.

It may be that a buyer has screwed up and over purchased a specific sku and needs to "dump sell' it, or it may be a supermarket trick to catch out the unwary into spending more. 

.


----------



## paulmold (Apr 2, 2009)

We have a constant problem with our local Lidl. They often change price tickets ahead of the start date of special offers so you think it's a special offer on now. Lost count of the number of times we've had to return to checkout.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

HurricaneSmith said:


> As a slight aside (sorry DJM) I used to think that things got cheaper as you bought an items larger pack size.
> 
> In Tesco, I have to check the price per kilo (or whatever) as all to often large packs can be more expensive, even when advertised as a red star buy.
> 
> ...


On the same shop in Tescos there were two spaces, one full of 200g Nescafe @ £5.69 and the empty one labelled 300g Nescafe @ £5.00 needless to say I found a shop floor worker who scanned it and stated there were more in the warehouse, so I waited for him to bring some more out, I am not paying 69p more for 100g less.

I MIGHT BE DAFT....BUT I'M NOT STUPID !

Dave


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Also I used to work for Sainsburys a few years ago and was given this information.......

If an item is displayed on the shelf and the label price is incorrect AND Trading Standards comes into the store and checks items, EACH item on that shelf results in a fine to the supermarket of £5,000 PER ITEM WRONGLY PRICED.

Obviously if it was monitored frequently it would never happen.

It seems to me this happens a lot so I suggest if it happens to you again, do as I will do in the future and DEMAND compensation for the inconvenience.

Same shop again, we saw duvets advertised as NOW £24 but no original price was displayed, it could have been £24.01p previously so we decided to leave it. I always thought they had to show what the original price had been.

Dave


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Any price displayed in a shop (for a kitchen table for example) is NOT legally enforceable. In law it is called “An offer to treat” and signifies that should you “offer” the shop that amount of money they will PROBABLY accept it but they CANNOT be forced to sell it for any particular price. 

IF however they make a “False and misleading representation” in their advertising they CAN be prosecuted. 

Andy


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I always check my receipts especially for the special offers. I have caught Tesco out quite a few times. 

I also do the maths in the aisles where there are two products with differing weights, for example, which may be on special offer, in order to check the one with the best value for money. Most supermarkets do suggest the price per 100gm, for example, but not necessarily when they have a special offer.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

It happens here too -on the other side of the globe!


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

they are just modern dick turpins


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

I think the best one I had was with Tesco: 2 packs of batteries for 4 quid on special offer BOGOF. 

They charged the full price, 8 quid...so had to pay double the difference back. So I got 2 packs of batteries plus 8 quid!! So in effect 2 free packs of batteries plus 4 quid for my trouble!

Tidy!

Graham :smile2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Well, I am shocked! Far too trusting that's me. Trouble is I failed maths so I would have trouble arguing my corner. Must remember to take Chris as his mental arithmetic is excellent. Perhaps I could, eventually, not bother to go at all?


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I bet if your undercharged or something goes through without being scanned you dont go back later to tell them. Just sayin.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Aye and you do Barry....Bill hooks !!!!


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

barryd said:


> I bet if your undercharged or something goes through without being scanned you dont go back later to tell them. Just sayin.


Very highly unlikely though Barry. I have never seen this in the likes of Tesco etc...

Graham :smile2:


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

DJMotorhomer said:


> Aye and you do Barry....Bill hooks !!!!


I dont go in supermarkets in the UK but I have done if its happened in the odd shop, bar or whatever I may frequent.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

I suppose you hand in any £20 or €20 notes you find on the street too Rofl !


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

DJMotorhomer said:


> I suppose you hand in any £20 or €20 notes you find on the street too Rofl !


I dont think ive ever found a £20 note on the street. I guess with cash there isnt a lot you can do unless you have seen someone drop it and then of course I would hand it over. My comment was a bit tongue in cheek but I wonder how many people dont speak up if they are not charged for an item or undercharged. If you are fully aware its happened its pretty much theft really.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

There was a case where a woman picked up moey that had been dropped near an ATM in a shop and was prosecuted for theft - successfully....

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/b...t-criminal-record-staff-poketed-a7603576.html

and the same story can be found in the Sun and the Mail and was reported on the BBC so I do not believe to is Fake News.

The Police Office involved said;

_"We would actively encourage any member of the public who picks up money that has been dropped to be honest and do the right thing by taking all reasonable steps to try and find the owner," Staffordshire Police Chief Inspector Karen Stevenson._

Just beware - picking up something that does not belong to you can be regarded as theft.....

How you go about _"trying to find the owner"_ is not explained......


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

You are supposes to hand it in at a police station and wait 3 months, if not claimed it is yours.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I tend to add up the few items i buy in stores and know roughly to the Euro what to hand over.
But my wife and probably many grocery buyers just pile stuff into the trolley and have no idea what the bill will be. 
My wife when asked what something cost has no idea. I needed it is the answer.:crying:

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

My brother was taken to the police station, when he was about seventeen, because he was walking home from a friend's house and found an old tyre in the road. He was bowling it along and the police approached him and took him in for questioning. My dad, and his previous good character, saved him from being charged with theft by finding.


An ex boyfriend of mine had an almost identical experience when he found a coat under a railway bridge. They did prosecute him for stealing by finding. I suspect, in his case though, that he did have "previous".


----------



## HermanHymer (Dec 5, 2008)

That concept hasn't got to Africa yet! 'Affirmative shopping' goes far further than picking up something that's become separated from its owner. But there are honest people here - today I dropped my credit card in the ink cartridge shop and they'd phoned me even before I'd left the centre! Lucky me. I wouldn't have noticed till I went to fill up the car and then I'd have had egg on my face.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

About 35 years ago in Surrey my son was arrested for taking a wheel off an 'abandoned' car on wasteland.
After charging him we engaged a lawyer/solicitor who successfully argued that no one has suffered any loss and the case was thrown out of court.

Ray.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I allows check my bill before leaving the shop

It’s what I do

I speed read anyway 

On a few occasions it’s been wrong

Although I’ve never felt it was deliberate

Sometimes price reductions haven’t registered at the till 

And they have been quick to put them right 

If I’ve been given too much change I tell them so they can check 

Because if I’ve been overcharged

I can go back and they can check their till roll 

But I always shop at my local supermarkets 

So I guess there is an connection 

Sandra


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

I once went into Asda and did a small shop amounting to just over £6 and used a self service till.
Later when I was at home it suddenly dawned on me I could not remember getting my debit card out to pay. After checking, I was correct, I had not paid. I rang the store to inform them of this, giving them a list of what I bought and they confirmed I had not paid. The following day I called in and paid, but I asked the question, why did it allow me to leave the store without an alarm ringing as I removed my shopping from the weigh area without paying, I was told "Oh these are our new self check outs....they do not have an alarm"

I wonder how many people have done a "Big Shop" and simply walked out.

Dave


----------

